# Pears



## rkunsaw (Aug 18, 2014)

Our pear tree had a couple of dozen pears this tear. It's 3 years old and had never produced before. Forget about napkins, you need a towel. These are the sweetest, juiciest pears I ever had. I hope it keeps producing more and more every year.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice to get sweet juicy pears at home Rukinsaw!   We have a pear tree that we planted about 30 years ago.  It doesn't get much water in the spot it's in, and we've never given it any special care, fertilizer, water, etc.  But each year it seems to produce, although many of the pears end up on the ground to be eaten by the dog, the squirrels or magpies.  I've made a couple of pies over the years, and we've eaten some, but they're not super juicy.  Here's a deer, who had an interest in our pears.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2014)

Here's a Pear recipe...

Lucia's Poached *Pears* with 
Cinnamon and Prunes 

3 slightly underripe Anjou *pears
*10 prunes
1 stick cinnamon
3 cloves
1 vanilla bean
2 strips lemon peel (organic preferred)
1 1/4 cups water
Ground cinnamon for garnish

1. Peel *pears*, place in heavy pot. Add other ingredients except for ground cinnamon.

2. Cover tightly and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to low and cook for 20 minutes, 
or until tender
(test by piercing center of *pears* with a knife; if it passes easily, they’re cooked).

3. Spoon into serving bowls and sprinkle with ground cinnamon. Serve warm or chilled.

_Serves 3. Analysis per serving: 165 calories, 1.4g protein, 0.8g fat, _
_42g carbohydrates_

Source: _Spices of Life _by Nina Simonds (Knopf)


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Aug 18, 2014)

I live in pear country-or at least it used to be. Now more and more of the pear (and walnut) orchards are being torn out and replaced with vineyards. Bartlett pears are grown here. When we moved here 22 years ago,school was delayed for two weeks that first Fall as the pears had come in late and most of the high school kids worked in the pear sheds. Now they won`t even hire the high school kids because they start school too early these days.


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 30, 2014)

*Would you like a partridge for that pear tree?   

*


----------



## Meanderer (Aug 30, 2014)

I knew an old gent who made pear wine in his bathtub...needless to say he was a character!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 30, 2014)

More about pears, and some recipes...http://deliciousliving.com/search/results/pears


----------



## Susie (Sep 18, 2014)

Did you know that most of Silicon Valley was formerly a beautiful PEAR orchard, owned by the uncle of a family friend?
Used to buy those lovely pears and preserve them in jars.
(Is it true that Silicon Valley is now occupied by at least 7500 homeless)       :hijacked:    Sorry!


----------

